
Handbook Sweden’s feminist foreign policy [pdf] - Tomte
https://www.government.se/4a4752/contentassets/fc115607a4ad4bca913cd8d11c2339dc/handbook_swedens-feminist-foreign-policy.pdf
======
eesmith
From the foreword: "In October 2014, Sweden became the first country in the
world to launch a feminist foreign policy. This means applying a systematic
gender equality perspective throughout the whole foreign policy agenda."

"This handbook should be a resource for international work relating to gender
equality and all women’s and girls’ full enjoyment of human rights." ....

"These analyses should have an intersectional perspective and should take into
account the fact that women and girls, men and boys are not homogeneous groups
but have different identities, needs, influence and living conditions."

Those make sense to me. I'm getting sick of the effect of foreign policies
which prioritize business and trade.

